# New to Beekeeping



## autumnwoodbridge (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi. I'm in Wabash Co., Illinois. I'm new to beekeeping. I've read beekeeping for dummies and backyard beekeeper. I haven't located a club or association near me, but I did contact a beekeeper who lives about 40 minutes away- So hopefully that will help with questions and support too. I Just ordered hive parts for two hives that we'll be putting together this winter. Ordering bees in January.


----------



## vegasvalet (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to your new obsession :applause:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, it sounds like you're on the right track.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome, smart decision to order at least two to start with. If you have problems with one you always have back up, just like anything you will hit bumps in the road from time to time. Hope you love it as much as I do.


----------



## Bonnie Botkins (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome, This is my first year with the bees and Beesource has been an incredibly helpful resource, do not hesitate to ask anything, someone is always willing to help and talk you through a concern. I am ever grateful for all the advice and help I have received. I've learned more from this site and from Michael Bush's than anywhere else. Bee well, Bonnie


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome AWB! Sorry for the delayed welcome. i just flew in from teaching queen rearing and general beekeeping in Jamaica.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, One more piece of equipment you might want to get is a nuc box or 2. When you find a swarm or need to make a split there great to have.


----------

